# Any kayakers near Summit, CO?



## didee99 (Jun 23, 2010)

Hi,
I boat with a small crew that live in Summit County (Keystone & Summit Cove) - we go down to the Ark quite a lot. You are welcome to join us - we boat usually Thurs/Fri and sometimes before work.


----------



## live2board1440 (Jun 26, 2014)

*Hi*

Yooo,

I really want to get into kayaking but I don't have a car. I was hoping if I bought the gear I could go on a trip with some Summit County Folks.

My names Brian and I like to stay in motion. Holler at me keystone people. I'm trying to shred the gnar.


----------



## Noah T (Aug 17, 2014)

I live in salt lake, but i paddle some pretty decent class III - class IV that is relatively close to summit county. i'm looking for a boating buddy as well


----------

